# Help



## gebhardsdairy72 (Oct 20, 2014)

Been curious if Anyone could give me leads on attracting wild life behind my house!! Were about 20 feet from our woods...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I need to say a few things.

#1 This is the RECIPE section. This post better belongs in the hunting section.

#2 Did you even do a search of the forum before posting this? I know we have had posts before about seeding plots for deer and other wildlife.

#3 Please read the Tips for PS members thread. It may help you out. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f45/member-tips-prepared-society-forum-26187/


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Note- ALWAYS listen to Grimm.
Also where you are might make a big difference. Things are way different in the southwest, southeast, northwest or where ever.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Be careful with this. In most states it's illegal to feed wild animals. Depending upon the state and what you bring in they can get kind of nasty about it. Feeding wildlife also makes them lose their fear of humans. Once that happens the critters get into all kinds of trouble and it usually ends in their death.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to make another comment here.

This is a forum where members come to interact. A one sentence post is passive - aggressive, IMHO. You put out your sentences or simple questions and just sit back. No interaction from you. No specific questions. You are just passive. No where does it say "Ask your questions here."

It is irritating and I believe this will be my last message to you, unless things change up here.

What have YOU done to find out the answer to your question, besides post this question?

Yesterday I posted about oil lamps from canning jars. I had probably researched for more than half an hour on various sites, using google and Youtube to see what I could learn. I finally posted about it because I did not get all the answers I wanted in my search and thought someone would have some experience. If no one had any experience, I also thought it was a good idea to SHARE (not take) from others what I had already learned.

Try it! Try sharing the parts you do know. Try using some words.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

weedygarden said:


> Try using some words.


Especially in the title. Maybe something related to the question would be good. Your threads titled "Help" don't really define a subject.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok,plenty biscuits and gravy or sos,3 eggs over easy,pot of boil coffee,hot sauce,and to ended all a fresh baked apple pie, hold the ice cream.Just place it by the the pine tree nearest the house and play the https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...TF-8&p=cowboy breakfast call bugle:beercheer:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

readytogo said:


> Ok,plenty biscuits and gravy or sos,3 eggs over easy,pot of boil coffee,hot sauce,and to ended all a fresh baked apple pie, hold the ice cream.Just place it by the the pine tree nearest the house and play the https://search.yahoo.com/search;_yl...TF-8&p=cowboy breakfast call bugle:beercheer:


RTG if you're going to be the wildlife, I'll join you. Of course I'm to old for the wild-life, so I'll just eat pie.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

All states have different laws. Here it has to be grown to be legal as wildlife feed with the "new" CWD laws. As far as habitat any pines, brush etc work well and we build brushpiles just for the smaller critters and deer to bed inbetween. Do you want to watch wildlife? Hunt? Etc etc.. We have plots of winter wheat, oats, beets and turnips also. I fertilize all the old fruit trees by the old homestead too for our use and wildlife. Lots of ifs and and buts..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was the same poster who wanted to know about storing water in an apartment...

If so its not like he can hunt the wildlife that comes near the building.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I thought this was the same poster who wanted to know about storing water in an apartment...
> 
> If so its not like he can hunt the wildlife that comes near the building.


Sorry, Grimm, not him, but it was a one post wonder!



MightyG10 said:


> I've been slowly trying to stock extra food and water, and equipment (batteries, lights, medical supplies,etc) most of it is easy to stock and organize, however I seem to have a problem with keeping water. I've bought water packets, gallons of water, and 7 gallon jugs. However I only currently store the gallons of water that are filled, I've had those leak through the box before, and the box seems to get moldy. Any tips or solutions on that? I do not have much storage space. Therefore I keep my 7 gallon jugs empty hoping that when shtf I can fill then up quickly. I also bought a 100 gallon bag that fits into the bathtub.
> 
> Any ideas? I live in a one bedroom apt on the 2nd floor with my gf and my dog


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Sorry, Grimm, not him, but it was a one post wonder!


Okay. I am wrong and I am sorry.


----------

